# X-men or Superman



## crazymtf (May 20, 2006)

Which one do you want to see more? For me it's hands down X-Men. Superman has never been a great super hero in my eyes, to me he was the lamest. Having all this strength, speed, and flying he was a big rolled up pile of cheapness. Plus his custom is the dumbest by far *Even worse then juggs from X-men 3* So yeah i think Superman will blow ass, not as bad as daredevil but the same league as Hulk. Maybe come close to Fantasic four but i doubt it'll even be that good. My opinion of course


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 20, 2006)

X-men 3, but i'm also a big fan of Superman.


----------



## Roy (May 20, 2006)

X-Men of course I hate superman BATMAN IS better


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2006)

Both. Been waiting a while for em all. Really though eagerly awaiting Spiderman 3 (next summer T_T)


----------



## ctizz36 (May 20, 2006)

I like both of the movies


----------



## Danse (May 20, 2006)

im gonna say x-men, not really a superman fan

i cant wait for the new spiderman movie though


----------



## Heroin (May 20, 2006)

superman pwneds x-men....


----------



## mortsleam (May 20, 2006)

X_man will be better by far, i cant fukkin wait!


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2006)

haha i see more people agree with my opinion


----------



## bluegender_2k (May 20, 2006)

for me it has to be x men i have never personally liked superman.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 20, 2006)

x-men 3 easily. very easily.


----------



## Neon (May 20, 2006)

The only thing that has me excited about superman, is Spacey playing Luther


----------



## Kisame. (May 20, 2006)

Xmen 3 hands down.  


What will we see in superman? Him being p.i.s. to death then at the end having a sudden revelation that his powers are >>> than whomever he is fighting


----------



## crazychidori (May 20, 2006)

essentialy, x men has become its own brand. what i mean by that is; we go to see the movie exclusivley because it is x men 3, not because of the plot or anything. Its great for the marketing because all you need to include is some special effects, where as in most other successfull movies, u need to show some sighns of a prevelent plot. But i sure wanna see it anyways.


----------



## sperish (May 20, 2006)

I'm more excited about X-Men. I like the diversity.


----------



## Slips (May 20, 2006)

I'm going to see both of them but if bye chance something better came a long when i was going to see Superman ie a night out with my mates then i wouldnt be dis-apointed in the least.

X-Men 3 however my mates can fuck off for the night


----------



## Gambitz (May 20, 2006)

i would x3 only cause we havent seen much on superman returns


----------



## crazychidori (May 20, 2006)

in my mind, the only superman is christopher reed. Its just gonna be weird watching some other no-name actor play his part


----------



## Spidey (May 20, 2006)

Both. They both look awsome to me, and I love some of the cenimatography i've seen in the superman trailers. And the action in X-men3 looks outstanding. But spidey 3 is gonna pwn both anyway lol XD


----------



## Seany (May 20, 2006)

X men, since it's the final


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2006)

Spidey said:
			
		

> Both. They both look awsome to me, and I love some of the cenimatography i've seen in the superman trailers. And the action in X-men3 looks outstanding. But *spidey 3 is gonna pwn both *anyway lol XD



Wouldn't count on that since 2 didn't even reach x-men 2 knees. Meaning X-men 2 owned Spidy 2 horribly


----------



## Sawako (May 20, 2006)

I can't wait until Friday when I can watch X-Men 3! I've been looking forward to that more than I have the Superman movie.


----------



## Syn (May 20, 2006)

Xmen3 hands down. I have never liked Superman he is too good.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (May 20, 2006)

Def X-men,


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 20, 2006)

X-men first then Superman


----------



## Spidey (May 20, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Wouldn't count on that since 2 didn't even reach x-men 2 knees. Meaning X-men 2 owned Spidy 2 horribly



wellll personally I thought the best part of x-men 2 was the opening scene with nightcrawler. But the action scenes with spidey and doc ock were wicked and more fun to watch than x-men's. Think most of the critics though it was better too. But, it's all opinion anyway, who really cares.


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2006)

Movies.go.com
X-men = B+
Spidy 2 = A- 
Same thing pretty much...

Rotton Tomatoes
X-men 2 = 87 %
Spider-man 2 = 93 %

Almost the same again so you can't really say one was far better. They were even in how they were made, which was better is personal taste. I go for more relistic is all, in terms of action. You go for CGI *Since you said Spidy vs Orc and alot was CGI*.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 20, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Which one do you want to see more? For me it's hands down X-Men. Superman has never been a great super hero in my eyes, to me he was the lamest. Having all this strength, speed, and flying he was a big rolled up pile of cheapness. Plus his custom is the dumbest by far *Even worse then juggs from X-men 3* So yeah i think Superman will blow ass, not as bad as daredevil but the same league as Hulk. Maybe come close to Fantasic four but i doubt it'll even be that good. My opinion of course




Cheapness? You kidding? I heard that Superman Returns cost $300 Million. Anything but cheap. If this is true, than Superman Returns is the most expensive movie ever made. Seriously, thats a record there.


----------



## Sieg (May 20, 2006)

Don't really care about the new Superman...


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> Cheapness? You kidding? I heard that Superman Returns cost $300 Million. Anything but cheap. If this is true, than Superman Returns is the most expensive movie ever made. Seriously, thats a record there.



I meant superman's powers are cheapness not making the movie


----------



## Gene (May 20, 2006)

X3. I can live without seeing Superman Returns.


----------



## O-ushi (May 20, 2006)

I think both movies are going to be great, although from the trailers I do get a small feeling that Superman Returns is possibly going to be sorta like "introductory", like how the first X-Men movie was, despite the fact that Superman Returns takes place after Superman II. Similarily with X-Men 3 I get the feeling that its going to be a lot more "comic" like. Im on the same level for both movies to be honest, Im keeping my expectations low at the moment untill Ive seen them.


----------



## Jikes (May 20, 2006)

crazychidori said:
			
		

> essentialy, x men has become its own brand. what i mean by that is; we go to see the movie exclusivley because it is x men 3, not because of the plot or anything. Its great for the marketing because all you need to include is some special effects, where as in most other successfull movies, u need to show some sighns of a prevelent plot. But i sure wanna see it anyways.



the x-men movies have more storyline and plot than the superman movies ever had, they havn't relied on much special effects at all either. As far as the super hero movies of late go X-men has probably used the least CG out of all of them.

X-men 3 FTW, superman can go screw a goat for all I care. Who the hell gets away with wearing bright blue spandex and red underwear over the top of them these days?


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2006)

^Reason i love x-men movies, less cgi and it's good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2006)

X-Men 3 looks like it may disappoint, but I'm still looking forward to it more.

The first two movies were great, and Superman movies have never really been my thing.

That said, I'm also very eager to see the Superman movie. It is a hard decision, but X-Men for me.


----------



## heiya (May 23, 2006)

i'll go for X-men
i really don't like superman


----------



## superman_1 (May 23, 2006)

X-Men 3 all the way...... superman movie will prob. be ok but i doubt it will be a that much of a big hit ....or who knows.... waiting for xmen 3 and looking forward to seeing spiderman 3 when it comes out.....


----------



## Keme (May 23, 2006)

X-Men 3 certainly has my interest more so than Superman at this time. I do not harbor any ill toward Superman, for he is a character that I do like -- but viewing X-Men first is a priority.


----------



## Dopefish (May 24, 2006)

Superman is going to blow X-Men out of the water. It looks so much better in every aspect. Every time I see the international "Superman Returns" trailer it just makes me mad at Fox for not waiting for Bryan Singer to finish "Superman Returns" then starting on X-Men 3.

X3 looks like a fricken joke of a movie. I will still see X3, but I know I am walking into a movie that will be average at best.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2006)

xmen 3 looks pretty alright from the extended preview i saw last night. 

And the trailer of superman makes him look badass, but i'll agree superman is a little cheap (like he does everything and is invincible to everything but krptyonite)

i might watch both...


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 24, 2006)

even if superman will be good, it's just the beginning of the 3 movies, i'm assuming they'll use the trilogy formula. X-men 3 is the last of the trilogy (or they'll go with a wolverine movie next, but x-men will be done with) so it will be much much better.


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 24, 2006)

Well I voted for superman...ironically before this last trailer I would've easily said Xmen 3, but with the new superman trailer...im more excited about supes.  yes costume looks corny (but at least it's sticking to the comics in terms of that) xmen didn't even bother w/ the blue/yellow combo...but w/e .  and it's not christopher reed, it's REEVES...so obviously he's not so important to you if you can't even remember his full name.

Now the new guy in supes movie isn't too bad...but I will make final judgement till after I see it.

Now for xmen3 , for a trilogy finale they are making it shorter than the 2nd one...which i would think for a finale movie make it longer so you can put a bunch of story in it....not just this happened...blah blah blah blah.

I only really like wolverine in Xmen anyways....again xmen will be more popular since there hasn't been a modern day superman movie since the 80s.  

I also am looking foward to spiderman 3..just 'cause of venom evilness hahhaha.  as long as they don't fuck up the characters in any of these movies than it's all good for me.


----------



## MasterFox (May 24, 2006)

Superman looks weak, but once I saw the new trailer i'd have to give them a tie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> Well I voted for superman...ironically before this last trailer I would've easily said Xmen 3, but with the new superman trailer...im more excited about supes. yes costume looks corny (but at least it's sticking to the comics in terms of that) xmen didn't even bother w/ the blue/yellow combo...but w/e . and it's not christopher reed, it's REEVES...so obviously he's not so important to you if you can't even remember his full name.
> 
> Now the new guy in supes movie isn't too bad...but I will make final judgement till after I see it.
> 
> ...


 
Wait, X-3 is going to be shorter than X-2?! I figured it'd be maybe 3 hours, since it's the last one... and it's called X-3.

What a rip-off.


----------



## Dopefish (May 24, 2006)

X3 is only 1 hour and 40 minutes.

One of the biggest complaints I have been hearing so far is because of the runtime. Many people are saying the pacing is really bad.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 24, 2006)

I liked both. I have to say not until I have been reading into rumors and insides about X-Men: The Last Stand. I do think a lot of fans will be a little turned off. Not the comic book fans but the fans of the movies. Since to me they are different crowd and I already know how majority fans of X-Men comics have disliked the movie adaptation since the beginning. 

Anyways I am looking forward to both. Superman Returns to me is something good. DC movies are coming out with the big guns of the company. Batman last year. Superman this year. Wonder Woman whenever they get started. Batman sequel in 2008. I have some turnoffs about the movie but hey its a movie. I will have to see how the plot turns out since I like the Donner Superman films (This film is considered to be a continuation) before I make an official judgement of it. 

My take Superman Returns will take the Box Office when compared to X-Men: The Last Stand for the idea that its been years since Superman has been on film and I believe it has been the most anticipated return to the big screen by a superhero.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 23, 2006)

Both were good, I think, but my vote goes to Superman. Because, really, I agree he is not a great character, and sure is hard to make a good movie out of that. I liked Superman a lot, it was above my expectations. 

Now the X3... it had great, great moments, like the awakening of the Phoenix, but I didnt like the end, and they sure did strange choices about what mutants to explore more. _And_ there's no Gambit. That's an insult.


----------



## sonyexe (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm X-men fan!


----------



## Twizted (Aug 25, 2006)

X-Men was better to me, but I've always been an X-Men fan over Superman.


----------



## Itakuu (Aug 26, 2006)

Ive seen none..but ive always been more of the xmen guy. Since a kid them old school cartoons were just the best show ever.


----------



## Perverted_Jiraiya (Aug 26, 2006)

X-men, neve been a big fan of superman


----------



## Mariia (Oct 9, 2006)

Superman Returns sucked bad time. So that's why I think X men 3 is much, much better.


----------



## ecelipse (Oct 10, 2006)

i like to wacth mutans in action


----------



## kire (Oct 13, 2006)

x-men definately!!
more variety, and more action imo


----------



## Kisame. (Oct 13, 2006)

superman returns was garbage.

mug didnt even have a real villain. and how the hell do you pick up a kryptonite island without any lead or anything.


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 13, 2006)

Why hate Superman? I thought it was really good. X-Men 3 however...was VERY VERY disapointing!!!! I was so hyped up about it and then *FIZZLE* it made me so SO SAD!

Superman (and Batman  ) For the WIN!


----------



## Spidey (Oct 13, 2006)

Although both were disapointing, I enjoyed superman more, probably for the character elements that made it more than a superhero movie (also why I love the spider-man movies.)


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 14, 2006)

Superman at least kept to the older superman movies with hidden messages and quirks from its predecessor, though it should since this was a continuation from the first 2. X-Men should have followed more with the comic. And BTW, Jugganaut is not really a mutant therefore he shouldn't have gotten knocked out by that wall. Also....since when does he have a pommie accent!!!!! I know that vinnie jones played him, but COME ON!!!!!! They really made jugganaut seem like a turd in that movie.


----------



## bhdsfjvclzxkfcpdskfp (Oct 19, 2006)

*X-men Or Superman.*

X-men Is The Better One. X-men 3 Was Great, I've Never Seen Superman Returns, Is It Any Good ?.


----------



## Gaara09 (Oct 19, 2006)

erm... xmen i suppose


----------



## Atmosphere (Oct 19, 2006)

i hated superman returns so i'm going with X-men 3


----------



## jazon7777777 (Oct 19, 2006)

X-men, Superman has a fugly suit @_@


----------



## modfucker! (Oct 19, 2006)

Superman, X-Men are all gaymos


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 20, 2006)

IMO, Superman Returns was one of the _worst_ movies I have _ever_ seen.  X-men was much better.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 20, 2006)

X-men for me. i never liked superman, neighter cartoon nor the movie.


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Oct 20, 2006)

Superman is cheap. He was way too many abilities when the X-men only have one each to make things fair. Superman has powers such as flight, strength, x-ray vision, heat vision, etc. It's just lame, so I go with X-men. Plus the new Superman movie was lame.


----------



## Kisame. (Oct 20, 2006)

> X-men Is The Better One. X-men 3 Was Great, I've Never Seen Superman Returns, Is It Any Good ?.


 
mug was horrible


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 22, 2006)

X-Men Were always my favorite... I never was a big fan of superman


----------



## Junas (Oct 23, 2006)

X-Men 3 is way better than Superman Returns. However, I do prefer Spider-man much more. I like the idea of having mutant powers or acquired powers rather than being born with them and still be a pansy. Whenver I see Superman get hurt, it just looks corny. But don't get me wrong, I still like Superman regardless!


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 26, 2006)

X-men  definitely...Was,is,and will forever be my fav.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

Well...
Marvel >>> DC


----------



## FireCandy (Oct 28, 2006)

X-Men 3 for me


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 28, 2006)

I LOVE THEM BOTH....X 3 was Awesome just the ending suck'd..
Superman returns was awesome...cuz i love superman(FAV SH)


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 28, 2006)

Superman Returns Movies was a borefest only good "action scene" was the airplan scene after that well not much memorable action scenes. Where did they spend the 200 million budget on?!?!?  

Lex's plan made absolutely no sense, Superman had hardly any lines, the kid was a lame sub plot, and every problem was solved by Supes lifting a bigger and bigger object. I hope they make a real Superman movie next time, or at least, a coherent one. 

Sorry but I'm not a Bryan Singer fan I think his overated the First X-Men movie he did was medicore the 2nd X-Men movie was slightly better but far from good. Wasn't surprise that Superman Returns was a dissapointment because he was directing it. Too bad his doing the sequel too.

X-Men 3 for some reason I liked it yeah it didn't really built up the charaters but at least it had some good action scenes so I wasn't bore to death like the Superman movie did.

Batman Begins just owns all Super Hero movies maybe with the exception of Superman first movie.

Bring on the Dark Knight!


----------



## Ongakukage (Feb 16, 2007)

I think that X-men 3 looks fantastic. I have not seen it yet, so I have to get out there and rent it sometime.


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 16, 2007)

Xmen definitely looked better and was better in my opinion!

I've watched X3 dozens of time, can't say the same for Superman Returns but I do credit Brandon Routh for being a good actor though =)


----------

